# Help: Replacing dust seals on MK4 rear calipers



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

I had a bad caliper carrier that lead to the pad wearing down to metal and then cutting into my caliper dust boot. Does anyone know if the boot can be removed without pulling the caliper? Can it also be replaced the same way? I'd rather not pull the caliper and have to rebleed the system if I don't have to. Thanks. Ive read somewhere that they are pressed in, and can be pushed in with a screwdriver and some red rubber grease. Is that true?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The information you got from where ever is totally wrong. You cannot remove or install the rear caliper pistons with a screwdriver and grease.

To replace the rear caliper dust boot or piston seal you must remove the caliper from the car, and have a special caliper service tool to remove and reinstall the piston.

The same caliper seal kit and tool set are used to service the MKIII rear disc brake calipers.

You can buy the tool set #40732 from Harbor Freight (currently on sale for $20), and you can get a 20% Off Coupon from the HF ad in the Sunday newspaper or in many magzines.

The caliper seal kit is $6.55 (plus shipping, or free ground shipping on orders over $50) from autohausaz.com.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I do already have the caliper tool kit, and I know that the piston needs to be unscrewed in order to remove. Looks like I'll be taking the caliper off tonight. Thanks. I already ordered a new seal kit.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

Got it replaced yesterday. The hardest part was getting the piston seated back into the bore and threaded onto the screw. I found out that hitting it square with a piece of wood a few times allowed it to properly seat, then the rear caliper tool could be used to back it in the rest of the way.


----------

